# newby from Bicester



## wallacengromit (Mar 31, 2008)

_Hello 

just joined! im not as wild as i'd like to be as i work full time but one day it may happen... If you see me in my duetto with my dog , Wallace and Gromit waving to you from the dashboard feel free to wave ! i used to have an auto trail cheyanne and eveyone waved but i dont get many waves now...sad : - (

bye for now 

Jo_


----------



## AndyC (Mar 31, 2008)

Bicester? - you're only just up the road from me, I'll look out for Wallace & Gromit 

AndyC


----------



## mlynnf50 (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome Bicester, this is a great site lots of friendly people you will love it


----------



## sundown (Mar 31, 2008)

hi jo, and welcome to wildcamping,
its a great site, loads of info, 
and a very friendly membership.


----------



## Trevor (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello WallacenGromit,
Welcome to the forums i am sure you will like it on here, plenty of helpfull members, and friendly to


----------



## wallacengromit (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks to you all for your welcome replies. Hopefully will see you at Stratford. My Mum n Dad went to our local caravan dealer at the w/e and are about to p/ex their c'van for a lovely Pollensa - guess i will be showing them the ropes now !!! must remember head height!!

'Time for walkies' says Wallace to Gromit


----------



## wallacengromit (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi Andy- i havent worked out how to reply to you individually as yet... assume you may not keep your van on your drive?as you may be local to me ...im looking for a storage locally  to me - can you recommend any where please ? 

Thanks 

Wallace n Gromit ( Jo )


----------



## Trevor (Apr 2, 2008)

wallacengromit said:


> Hi Andy- i havent worked out how to reply to you individually as yet... assume you may not keep your van on your drive?as you may be local to me ...im looking for a storage locally  to me - can you recommend any where please ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Wallace n Gromit ( Jo )


Hi WallacenGromit, Just click on the Quote bottom right on Andy's post to reply to him it's easy.


----------



## wildman (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi Jo, welcome to the site, great load of helpful members. The Devon wildman looks forward to spotting your wallace and gromit.


----------

